# The Christmas House - July 2015



## mockingbird (Jul 16, 2015)

So from a big ish trip I did with Nakedeye, this place he wanted to show me, he had told me it was weird and it certainly is, especially as all the time we was inside, we was humming christmas tunes...

As you open the front door you are greeted with a tatty Christmas tree, with tatty decorations all hung up, strange it was a little unique to see. Of course someone has set all this up at one point, but if no one told you that your mind would boggle for awhile. Upstairs this place had nothing really to it, empty rooms and a dead owl, downstairs an the joining cottage was where the jingle bells was, but the cottage next door was rather boring compared to this set up.

A little derp house with Christmas decorations what more could you want? presents exactly but none here maybe someone should check closer to Christmas, see if anyone has left anything for that explorer to stumble on, although a squeaky rat was found in a boot, but that's another story 

No real history im afraid, I mean what can you say to this? what can you make out? best let your imagination run away with you, an come to many conclusions  but still a little pleasant reminder that Christmas is only 5months from this report going up 

Well lets begin, first shot is not specs on my sensor it was birds... which really added to this shot.


IMGP0506


IMGP0594


IMGP0509


IMGP0527


IMGP0534


IMGP0539


IMGP0553


IMGP0542


IMGP0547


IMGP0596


IMGP0599


IMGP0561


IMGP0575


IMGP0569


IMGP0576


IMGP0573


IMGP0587


IMGP0590

Well if you made it this far thanks, I did say it was weird. 3 Reports in under a week not bad. Shall try and bung up some others soon enough.

Once again thanks for looking as always - Mockingbird!


----------



## Rubex (Jul 16, 2015)

Lovely pics as always Mockingbird!


----------



## krela (Jul 16, 2015)

There's something very sad about this place.


----------



## nanook (Jul 16, 2015)

A dismal echo of 'Great Expectations' - this was a Xmas party when NOBODY CAME !


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 16, 2015)

"It'll be lonely this Christmas...." 
Excellent set as always mate. If you think about it, most people have decoration up for around 3 weeks, so more than one in twenty derps should have Xmas decorations? 
Great report, thanks for sharing!


----------



## acer77 (Jul 16, 2015)

*Awesome*

quality post should be preserved for future generations, my ideal find a gem!!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 17, 2015)

Good shots here. And that is not a dead owl he's just sleeping if you look closely you can see him breathing. I Like the 1950s television. I also sensed a strangeness about this place.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks one and all  certainly a little odd but one I really enjoyed


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 17, 2015)

Great set and love that first shot with the birds!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 17, 2015)

I also love the first shot and all the others of course!Thanks for sharing


----------



## degenerate (Jul 17, 2015)

really like the third picture, beautiful stuff mockingbird!


----------



## Bazslass1303 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hey Mockingbird, yet more interesting pics, the presence of those Christmas things does seem kind of staged but it does make you think...thanks for sharing. Its about time I got out a camera of my own


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 19, 2015)

Surprised the house is so untouched with it being so close to a road, I bet it has an interesting tale to tell. Nicely done as ever.


----------



## Potter (Jul 19, 2015)

Fantastic. I love those old TVs. Great work.


----------



## st33ly (Jul 24, 2015)

Amazing photo's, love the look of this place.


----------



## jskinner (Aug 7, 2015)

Great photos, I agree with Krela. Very sad feeling. Christmas, a time of warmth and obviously this place was abandoned then... What a shame! Still makes an interesting explore for you I bet.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone


----------

